
Show HN: Drawing points properly in WebGL - jjrv
https://charto.net/blog/drawing-points-properly-in-webgl/#demo-points
======
jjrv
It's a blog post, but you can try / edit the demo. Appropriate for Show HN?

I'm actually working on better tooling for OpenStreetMap, but taking the
longer road (to put it mildly) redesigning and documenting everything,
starting from pushing pixels on screen.

I know it will take years. Hopefully others can already put some of the
techniques to good use in the meantime.

